# Stadia



## Ferix2x (2. September 2019)

Habe mir gerade die Google Stadia founders edition bestellt. Es soll November geliefert werden. Ich habe es bestellt um Shadow Tomb Raider zu spielen.

Habe ich das richtig verstanden das die Spiele inklusive sind? Also so ähnlich wie auf xbox mit dem game pass? Ansonsten haben die mich verarscht

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mempi (2. September 2019)

Die Spiele müssen bei Stadia extra gekauft werden.


----------



## Ferix2x (2. September 2019)

mempi schrieb:


> Die Spiele müssen bei Stadia extra gekauft werden.


Dann ist das kein game pass? Wie auf xbox? 

Wofür zahlt man dann 10€ im Monat? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mempi (2. September 2019)

Ferix2x schrieb:


> Dann ist das kein game pass? Wie auf xbox?
> 
> Wofür zahlt man dann 10€ im Monat?



Nope ist es nicht, es soll zwar hier und da mal ein Extragame geben bzw. einige Extras aber regulär müssen die Spiele gekauft werden. Die 10 Euro zahlst du im Prinzip für die zur Verfügung gestellte Leistung, gedacht ist es ja, dass du auf Smartphone, Fernseher oder auch leistungsschwachen Rechnern spielen kannst - man spart also das Geld auf der Hardwareseite.


----------



## Ferix2x (2. September 2019)

Mist.
Dann habe ich einen Fehlkauf gemacht.

Wenn das so ist bleib ich bei Steam was das zocken angeht.

Auf Tablet oder Smartphone zocke ich eh nicht. Werde das auch in Zukunft nicht tun. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------

